# arribar al/arribar en el



## blasita

Hola a todos.

No entiendo bien la diferencia entre las preposiciones ´a´ y ´en´.  Por ejemplo aquí:

_Arribar al castell/Arribar en el castell_ (Llegar al castillo). ¿Por qué ´arribar _en_´?  ¿Qué diferencia hay entre ´al´ y ´en el´ aquí, por favor?

Gràcies.


----------



## Lurrezko

_Arribar al castell_ sería lo correcto. ¿Dónde leíste _arribar en el castell_?

Saludos


----------



## blasita

Gracias por tu respuesta, Lurrezko.

Verás, estoy intentando aprender luego he pedido a un amigo que me escriba algunas cositas sencillas en catalán cuando me manda un correo. Bueno, pues me escribió eso en su último mensaje.  He consultado también Google y sí que aparecen algunos resultados (pocos) de ´en el castell´.

Un saludo.


----------



## Lurrezko

blasita said:


> Gracias por tu respuesta, Lurrezko.
> 
> Verás, estoy intentando aprender luego he pedido a un amigo que me escriba algunas cositas sencillas en catalán cuando me manda un correo. Bueno, pues me escribió eso en su último mensaje.  He consultado también Google y sí que aparecen algunos resultados (pocos) de ´en el castell´.
> 
> Un saludo.



A veces se oye coloquialmente, pero entiendo que es incorrecto. La preposición que rige _arribar_ es *a*, igual que_ llegar a_ en castellano.


----------



## blasita

> A veces se oye coloquialmente, pero entiendo que es incorrecto. La preposición que rige arribar es a, igual que llegar a en castellano.



OK, gracias otra vez, Lurrezko.  Un saludo.


----------



## Agró

Badia i Margarit pone algunos ejemplos en su "Gramática catalana" en los que pueden verse algunos usos curiosos de "en" donde se esperaría "a" (él habla de "indicaciones de situaciones relativas de mar y tierra, tanto de reposo como de movimiento"):

_són en mar_ (están en el mar)
_ja érem en terra_ (ya estábamos en tierra)
_aviat *arribaran en* terra_ (pronto llegarán a tierra)

Quizá estemos ante un caso parecido.


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> Badia i Margarit pone algunos ejemplos en su "Gramática catalana" en los que pueden verse algunos usos curiosos de "en" donde se esperaría "a" (él habla de "indicaciones de situaciones relativas de mar y tierra, tanto de reposo como de movimiento"):
> 
> _són en mar_ (están en el mar)
> _ja érem en terra_ (ya estábamos en tierra)
> _aviat *arribaran en* terra_ (pronto llegarán a tierra)
> 
> Quizá estemos ante un caso parecido.



Quizá. A mí estos ejemplos me suenan extraños. Pero no es infrecuente oír, coloquialmente, una doble preposición:
_
- Què faig amb les claus?
- Dóna-me-les en a mi/posa-les en a la bossa_


----------



## blasita

Gracias, Agró y Lurrezko.

Acabo de leer una página web donde aparece ´arribar en el´,  y dice que, aunque se prefiere ´al´, en algunos casos resulta opcional el uso de ´al´ o  ´en´ sin que varíe el significado, y dice que el artículo influye en ello. No sé, no entiendo exactamente a los casos que se refiere.


----------



## Lurrezko

blasita said:


> Gracias, Agró y Lurrezko.
> 
> Acabo de leer una página web donde aparece ´arribar en el´,  y dice que, aunque se prefiere ´al´, en algunos casos resulta opcional el uso de ´al´ o  ´en´ sin que varíe el significado, y dice que el artículo influye en ello. No sé, no entiendo exactamente a los casos que se refiere.



Yo no lo diría, y no recuerdo haberlo oído nunca. A ver qué opinan otros compañeros.


----------



## betulina

Diría que cuando dice que el artículo influye se refiere a que, a grandes rasgos, se establece que cuando el artículo es determinado, la preposición es _a_, y cuando el artículo es indeterminado, la preposición es _en. _Sería "al castell", pero "en un castell".

Esperamos a ver si nos ayudan más.


----------



## blasita

betulina said:


> Diría que cuando dice que el artículo influye se refiere a que, a grandes rasgos, se establece que cuando el artículo es determinado, la preposición es _a_, y cuando el artículo es indeterminado, la preposición es _en. _Sería "al castell", pero "en un castell".
> 
> Esperamos a ver si nos ayudan más.



Muchas gracias, Betulina, por tu respuesta y explicación. 

He encontrado esta misma frase (´arribar en el´) en ´Gramàtica catalana´ (Pompeu Fabra).  También: ´posar-ho _al_ calaix´, que dice es de igual manera aceptable. Estoy pensando que quizás sea cuestión de la evolución del idioma, y que ahora ya no se diga así.

También he visto escrito (no en libros) ´anar _en el_ camp´.  De todas formas, ahora sé que en estos casos lo correcto es ´al´.

Todas las ideas y explicaciones me vienen muy bien ahora. Gracias por vuestra ayuda.

Un saludo.


----------

